# Shake n bake method



## raw (Jul 6, 2022)

Hello all. Many times I hear about this method. I heard it's American method. Because American pharmacy beggin regulated selling of pills with precursor. It's a method for small amount of pills to convert to meth. I seen the video about it but without calculation of amounts of ingredients
Grinded pills ( how much with what concentration of pse ? )
ammonium nitrate ( but how much? )
sodium hydroxide ( how much ? )
some Lithium ( how much per g of ephedrine )
Ether
HCl
Please can someone help and discrabe more deeply this kind of method ?


----------



## raw

Next question about this method is: if I can use lithium from battery use more time or if I must have everytime new for a next new reaction ?


----------



## ChingShih

You can not use the lithium more times as the lithium will react in shake bake and dissolve totally 
Please think about this method, rather buy some 2L flask and liebig condenser,iodine and red phosphorus and pseudoephedrine
and make the reaction with proper glassware, you will be able to make distillation and purify the base much more with glassware
Shake and bake is really amateur method of making substance 
Talking from experience


----------



## oldkaw

If your going to try a sealed unit synth vs reflux, well, first do it outside. You should also look for what was called a "push/pull" reaction that was two 2.5 gallon plastic gas cans (far better grade of plastic) sealed together. It was also RP/Iodine synth. Its far safer than the shake and blow up in your face synth your talking about. Ammonium nitrate, 33-0-0 prilled fertilizer is a better NH3 source if your hell bent on trying a modified birch rx. Use a chemical resistant plastic that can take some heat, and watch out for batteries that short as you try to disassemble them. They get hot too. And there are safer solvents than ethyl ether.


----------



## Acidosis

Dont use this method bro, study I studied literature, here in this forum you have many syntheses that are sure to be safer and easier and adapt to your knowledge.


----------



## G.Patton

look at Methamphetamine from ephedrine tablets


----------



## medosal

the link is not working may be the post deletted 



G.Patton said:


> look at Methamphetamine from ephedrine tablet



G.Patton


----------



## G.Patton

Link works. You have to use Tor for .onion web pages. This link for clearnet browser.





Methamphetamine from ephedrine tablets


Extraction of pseudoephedrine from pharmaceutical (Sudafed) tablets. Pseudoephedrine was extracted from Sudafed tablets using ethanol, ethanol/methanol (90:10% vol/vol) and methylated spirits. The solvents were chosen with reference to the relevant clandestine literature. For each extraction...




bbgate.com


----------



## medosal

medosal said:


> the link is not working may be the post deletted



medosalthanks for reply


----------

